# Need your opinion



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Could someone recommend a good rhinestone program starting out. 

I was also told by some others that a silhouette cameo would be great for a cutter instead of a expensive machine, but will the cameo work with any program


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I use Corel Draw and Easy Stone Macro. You can demo both for 30 days to decide before forking over a bunch of money. You will still need to purchase the Silhouette Connect software from Silhouette America to cut directly from Corel. I found designing with the Silhouette Design Studio cumbersome and the designs I wanted to do were just too complicated to accomplish on Studio.

I demoed both these programs before I purchased and have only been "stoning" since Sept. I only do it as a hobby but I really enjoy it. 

There are a ton of videos on the Easy Stone macro that make learning both programs so easy. This is what I did over Thanksgiving using CorelDraw and Easy Stone http://bit.ly/1bfxlsG.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dragon Slayer said:


> I use Corel Draw and Easy Stone Macro. You can demo both for 30 days to decide before forking over a bunch of money. You will still need to purchase the Silhouette Connect software from Silhouette America to cut directly from Corel. I found designing with the Silhouette Design Studio cumbersome and the designs I wanted to do were just too complicated to accomplish on Studio.
> 
> I demoed both these programs before I purchased and have only been "stoning" since Sept. I only do it as a hobby but I really enjoy it.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ihttp://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321024920062

I was reading on here where someone said this was a good cutter


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Ihttp://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=321024920062
> 
> I was reading on here where someone said this was a good cutter


Your link doesn't work.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dragon Slayer said:


> Your link doesn't work.


Sorry about that. Here is the link.

New "Your Best Value" Signmakers Vinyl Signwarehouse Cutter Vinly Sign Plotter | eBay


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

There are several groups on facebook that are using the silhouette with WinPC2014 and they are making some nice designs. I use WinPC2014 with a GCC cutter and it will do everything you need it to. It has a vector program with it, and it will cut to the cameo. No need for extra programs to be able to cut. It has simulated rhinestones so you can make mockups to show your customers what your design will look like.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> There are several groups on facebook that are using the silhouette with WinPC2014 and they are making some nice designs. I use WinPC2014 with a GCC cutter and it will do everything you need it to. It has a vector program with it, and it will cut to the cameo. No need for extra programs to be able to cut. It has simulated rhinestones so you can make mockups to show your customers what your design will look like.


Thanks for this wonderful information. What is a GCC cutter?

So are you saying just buy the regular silhouette and get the winPC2014 program


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Thanks for th.is wonderful information. What is a GCC cutter?
> 
> So are you saying just buy the regular silhouette and get the winPC2014 program


GCC is a brand of cutter, they have different sizes. I do a lot of vinyl work and lettering for race cars so I have a big cutter.

I would hate to tell anyone what kind of cutter to purchase.. I have never used the silhouette so I really don't know anything about them. I do know there are quite a few using them that are on a couple of facebook groups that I belong to and they seem to really like them. I would ask some people who have them what they think. As for the WinPC2014, I like it. There are a lot of youtube tutorials out there to help you learn. A lot of people have this program.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> GCC is a brand of cutter, they have different sizes. I do a lot of vinyl work and lettering for race cars so I have a big cutter.
> 
> I would hate to tell anyone what kind of cutter to purchase.. I have never used the silhouette so I really don't know anything about them. I do know there are quite a few using them that are on a couple of facebook groups that I belong to and they seem to really like them. I would ask some people who have them what they think. As for the WinPC2014, I like it. There are a lot of youtube tutorials out there to help you learn. A lot of people have this program.


Thanks and I don't know anyone personal, but I will try to find out on here.


----------

